
The media cannot reform itself until it acknowledges its power - deafcalculus
https://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2017/08/the-medias-influence-cannot-be.html
======
iammahiii
Is the news created? Is the public shown only false news? Is it just business
in most cases? Most people are blind believers. So it plays a vital role.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
> Is the public shown only false news?

There is no need for false news to shape opinion. Think of one's picture of
reality as a point-cloud, each point one news report. By choosing which news
they promote, and which they bury, the media can paint almost any picture they
wish, without uttering a single falsehood.

